# Lost locals



## crockett_18 (May 2, 2010)

I had to do some work on my deck and disconnected my satellites, after I reinstalled, I lost my locals. I had to disconnect the cable to my SW31 switch. 

I have 119/110/61.5. The channels now seem to come in slower and all my locals don't come in in 61.5 transponder 3. When I check it on the signal meter I have no signal. How can I have a signal on my other 61.5 transponders and nothing on 3?


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

Have you tried powering down receivers and restarting?


----------



## crockett_18 (May 2, 2010)

The locals come in now fine, but when I go to the signal meter screen, 61.5 Trans 3 has no signal.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

3 may be a spotbeam not in your area.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

RasputinAXP said:


> 3 may be a spotbeam not in your area.


The spotbeam would not have changed areas from the time that he disconnected the cable and reconnected it to the same dish in the same location.

Detroit and Flint HD locals are on 3s10 on 61.5 ... and the spotbeam has decent coverage in the needed area.


----------



## crockett_18 (May 2, 2010)

Actually more to my story is, I tried to repoint my 61.5 to 129, not realizing that my switch (DP31), can not receive 129 only 61.5, so I wasted my time.

Anyways, like I said, it's working fine again, but what type of switch would I need to get 129. Could I combine a 21 and 21x to do that?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

A DP31? Not familiar with that one. I'd need to know more about you setup to figure it out. But in general any switch that can handle the signal from 61.5 should be able to handle the signal from 129. Nothing special there.


----------



## crockett_18 (May 2, 2010)

It's a Spacelab sl21 3 sat switch. One port is labeled 119, 110 and 61.5 or 148.

I tried to point at 129 I can signal on my testing meter, but when I connect to the switch, nothing. I wouldn't think that the switch would know, the signal, but I guess it does.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

crockett_18 said:


> It's a Spacelab sl21 3 sat switch. One port is labeled 119, 110 and 61.5 or 148.





> I tried to point at 129 I can signal on my testing meter, but when I connect to the switch, nothing. I wouldn't think that the switch would know, the signal, but I guess it does.


Have you done a check switch on the receiver after repointing the dish? Until you do the receiver won't know the dish changed.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Do you have a link for that ?


----------



## crockett_18 (May 2, 2010)

I did do a check switch, and it found 110/119 but not 129. When I repointed back to 61.5 it found it by the check switch.

That picture is of my switch.


----------

